# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Kaleido, humanoid robot, Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Kaleido robot demonstration at World Robot Expo 2018

Oct 18, 2018




> A demonstration of a kaleido-playing robot by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. at the World Robot Expo 2018 at Tokyo Big Sight, Oct. 18, 2018.

----------


## Airicist

"Kawasaki at the 2019 International Robot Exhibition (iREX2019)"

December 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Kaleido

Dec 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Mar 10, 2022

----------

